# Cabelas rod warranties.



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

I hear cabelas would lifetime warranty any cabelas product and it was confirmed by a fishing sales guy about 4 years ago when the avon store opened. Well using my cabelas im8 rod labor day the tip snapped right off. I would hear some cracking when using and then snap. Anyone try and return a rod? I see now policy is 90 days.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Maybe they will replace it and maybe they won't. You won't know unless you take it in to them.


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

MuskyFan said:


> Maybe they will replace it and maybe they won't. You won't know unless you take it in to them.


Its just kind of out of the way for me so I figured I would ask. I tried calling and always get put on hold for 10min or told they are too busy for calls.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I bought some whuppin sticks and had 4 of the tips break off at different times. but I bought online and got a invoice with them. I packaged all 4 up and sent them back and got 4 new rods sent to me. I had light action and replaced them with med action and didnt have any problems. but this was a while back when cabelas was not owned by bps. but if you still have your receipt they should honor the warranty.
sherman


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Take it with you to the store. I just had to replace 2 Cabelas Tourney Trail rods last month, they were each 3-4 years old. One landed a 10lb+ sheephead, and then broke setting the hook on a 8" yellow perch 5 minutes later.. 

I carried them into the store, spoke with Customer Service who sent me back to the fishing section. Because I did not have a receipt, and the rods had been discontinued for a new version, they replaced the rods with the new version. It took them half an hour to sort it out and decide how they wanted to do a replacement, but they took care of it, and I am happy about it.

I have another rod that just recently broke while loading it into my car, I need to take it back. I dig the warranty.


----------



## catfish_1999 (Jan 17, 2016)

I have had one experience with a Cabelas rod. I bought it at a garage sale and used it for a couple years. Then the tip was broken off while it was in the rod rack on my boat, I told them that at the customer service counter and they said if it has Cabelas name on it it is under warranty for life. The service rep looked the rod up and it had been replaced by a newer model so they gave me a credit on a gift card to buy whatever I wanted. I was impressed with the effort that gal put into making it a great deal.


----------



## Fishon1546 (Mar 15, 2014)

Cabelas used to be great at this until the merger with BPS. But make sure you have a receipt or they will give you the lowest sale price the Rod has sold for now and that’s a surprisingly low


----------

